# My firts bird



## TashaSha (Aug 11, 2014)

Meet Zvjerka. His first day with a bell in cage. He had lots of fun considering his foot was hurt...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is very handsome!


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, he is a sweetie.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

aww  what a pretty bird!


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

He looks so cute. Hope he enjoys his new bell


----------



## TashaSha (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks. He enjoys his bell a lot. He sleeps on his swing now by his bell


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't think that bell is safe to chew on, you're asking for heavy metal poisoning in my opinion. If your bird likes bells so much you could find him a stainless steel one


----------



## TashaSha (Aug 11, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> I don't think that bell is safe to chew on, you're asking for heavy metal poisoning in my opinion. If your bird likes bells so much you could find him a stainless steel one


Thanks for your conserns. It is safe to use, at least the guy in pet shop said so.. :/


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

TashaSha said:


> Thanks for your conserns. It is safe to use, at least the guy in pet shop said so.. :/


I respectfully disagree


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Unless you've been really lucky and found a great pet store I'd ignore everything they tell you, they either don't care what they sell you or just don't know, or both, our pet store has zero toys that'd i'd consider safe..........Steve


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

TashaSha Sorry , but guys in pet shops will say anything.I respectfully disagree too.Theres a lot of websites that sell toys for birds and ship everywhere in the world and they are sure to be safe . Metal poisoning is a very serious issue in animal health and it can slowly kill your pet. Please think twice. Theres a website called www.mysafebirdstore.com Give it a check They have wonderful products for birds . We have already bought their products They are the best ever ! There is also a thread here about home made toys that is fantastic too,it will give you lots of ideas You just have to search for toys you have made on this website All the best x x Teresa from Brazil


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Have a read of all you can here, it'll really make you think......Steve
http://www.pine4parrots.co.uk/Pages/Isyourtoysafe.aspx


----------

